# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  My new LED Lamp Bar on a planted tank

## Marlinsons

My T5HO lights were dying on me. They were old and not performing as brightly as it should. I decided to change the T5 tube. Upon making the change, I found that 1 of the 4 ballasts died, but decided to change them anyway thinking that the 3 left should last me for some time still. After 2 weesk, another ballast bites the dust. It then hit me. Should I change the complete fixture, (which i have so much problems with) or look for LED lamp (with a slightly higher initial but lower operation cost) . After looking around, I decided to purchase a LED lamp.

I carefully choose a specific power output, lumens and colour temperature that I believe would suit my needs for a planted tank.

The lamp I have is small and neat on top of my tank.

I did close monitoring of the performance of the LED lamp. Looking at the colour, plants growth and the water temperature. Result have been more than satisfactory. 

Plants are bubbling and new shoots are growing. Temp is on a constantly at 29C and with the moss doing great to my surprise. I had never manage to grow them when using T5HO (where temp on water surface is warm)

I have a attached a couple of pictures for all to see.

Your comments are appreciated.  :Smile:

----------


## Quinn

Care to share what brand is your led light?

----------


## sateman

Cool! Can show the FTS with the LED fixtures?
What moss is that?

----------


## Marlinsons

I actually looked at Sirius and BeamWorks. After doing some investigations on the specs and reading the various forums, i felt that they were too broad, not bright enough (low lumens output) or wrong colour temp for me.

As such, I started to sourcing around other possibilities outsides Singapore and found a source in China that provide LED Lamp for aquariums. Together with a few of my friends, we made a MO to the supplier to get the LED bar for us. As of this moment, this cannot be found in Singapore yet.

If you and other AQ members are interested, i can arrange for an MO.

Sateman, as the length of the bar is 120cm, I rest it directly over my tank glass wall. No added fixture, just place my my hood on top of it. The whole bar is made of aluminium and is water proof (IP68 standard) and not worrying even it touched or dropped into the tank. I fill up water up to the very top. So I am happy with this possibility.

I have attached pictures on I placed the LED bar.

----------


## Navanod

Hi, sounds like an interesting LED.
Are you doing any CO2 injection for the plants to pearl and bubble like this?

By the way, note that for MO, you would require admin approval before doing an interest check. 

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ise_mass_order

I didn't have a very joyful experience when buying LEDs from China vendors, so I'll urge you to be careful with an MO.
I once ordered a big batch of T8 LED tubes for my ex-company and they came 1-2mm too long, and could not fit into the standard T8 light sets. We had to send the entire batch back at our own cost. They were also underpowered and dim.

Last year, I also order one tube from Aliexpress (beware!), and its was supposed to be a 15W, with 2 rows of diodes, I got an 11W with only 1 row of diodes. Vendor had the cheek to tell me its "the same" and that he never had the 15W in stock in the first place. I asked him why he advertise the 15W if he didn't have it at all, and lodged a complain to have him take down the false ad. Nothing happened, and the ad is still there today.

----------


## stormhawk

Is that BGA I see? I concur with Don. It pays to be cautious when dealing with sellers from China. What is the power consumption of this LED set?

----------


## felix_fx2

Erm, don't have good experience with delivery of china goods... a colleague's item took 3 months to deliver.
After that it was my turn to experience china post.

----------


## tryo

How many watt for each of the LED? I believe those by beamworks is not suitable for plants as each of the LED is only 0.06 watt. Very interested in this, how to contact you? Can't pm you?

----------


## Marlinsons

> Hi, sounds like an interesting LED.
> Are you doing any CO2 injection for the plants to pearl and bubble like this?
> 
> By the way, note that for MO, you would require admin approval before doing an interest check. 
> 
> http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ise_mass_order
> 
> I didn't have a very joyful experience when buying LEDs from China vendors, so I'll urge you to be careful with an MO.
> I once ordered a big batch of T8 LED tubes for my ex-company and they came 1-2mm too long, and could not fit into the standard T8 light sets. We had to send the entire batch back at our own cost. They were also underpowered and dim.
> ...


Bro, thanks for the advise. I understand the MO condition. If there are enough initial interest, I will surely comply to the MO rules in the AQ forums.

The source that I got from is from the manufacturer themselves. I actually determine the specs that I need and they produce to my requirements. Unlike those that you get from aliexpress where I believe they are bulk manufactured and may not know the specs detail.

----------


## Marlinsons

> Is that BGA I see? I concur with Don. It pays to be cautious when dealing with sellers from China. What is the power consumption of this LED set?


They are not BGA. They are power LEDs leaded type that you see. Not the SMD 5050, 3528 or 3014 (Size of the LED SMD type). I have 44 LED per tube and output 44W at 117 Lumens/W which equates to 5148 lumens per tube and have slow light decay properties. 

My source is realiable and have shipped what I wanted within a short time.  :Smile:

----------


## Marlinsons

[QUOTE=tryo;666338]How many watt for each of the LED? I believe those by beamworks is not suitable for plants as each of the LED is only 0.06 watt. Very interested in this, how to contact you? Can't pm you? 

From my investigations of the Beamworks and Sirius (Aquazonic), they are using the SMD type of LED. They combine the LED with White and blue and make it a little more blueish, and less bright. I believe that is what most people felt when they purchase the LED lamp from these 2 brands. The one that I have is all White LED so it is much more brighter.

I still do not for PM access yet as I am new to AQ.

You can whatsapp me at 97433540. We can talk as well. I can share my experience using LED with you.

----------


## Marlinsons

My Red Tiger Lotus looks much better (Redder) with my LED lights than the T5 that I had before.

----------


## Tony

I'm interested. Care to share what is the estimated cost for each fixture of 120cm LEDs including shipment handling? Does it come complete with transformer and cabling for plug and play? I'm considering to switch to strong LED for my 4x2x2 planted tank.

----------


## stormhawk

> They are not BGA. They are power LEDs leaded type that you see. Not the SMD 5050, 3528 or 3014 (Size of the LED SMD type). I have 44 LED per tube and output 44W at 117 Lumens/W which equates to 5148 lumens per tube and have slow light decay properties. 
> 
> My source is realiable and have shipped what I wanted within a short time.


I think you misunderstood what I meant on the BGA. In this pic: http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...0&d=1333788575 there are visible green patches on the gravel, which I thought was BGA.

44W seems pretty reasonable since some FL/PL lights are around that wattage but I wonder what would the cost savings be on electrical bills.

----------


## Marlinsons

LED light decay is much slower than CFL/PL. Typically CFL light decay is like 50% after 6 months and meaning a 5000lumens will become 2500lumens within 1/2 year. As such you are always recommeded to replace your tubes by then. If not you will notice that the plants will not do as well and plants that require more light will surface to the top more quickly (signs of leak of light intensity).

For LED, the light decay is much slower. They will decay is between 5%~10% only after 1 year. Meaning you do not need to change the LED as often and yet it will maintain the light intensity output for a so much longer time.
Before the using LED, I needed 4x T5HO tube and output a total of 216W for my 4 foot tank. Now I only need 88W from the 2 bars. So I save in principle 128W. If I switch on for 10hrs / day. I will save 128x10x30 = 38400Wh or 38.4kwh savings per month. which will translate to 38.4 x 28.78cents = $11.05 savings per month. Total savings $132 per year. That is quite a lot of money to save.

Now I have more $$ for my aquarium hobby.

----------


## yoyouyi

is LED better than T5 lamp for plants?

----------


## Marlinsons

> I'm interested. Care to share what is the estimated cost for each fixture of 120cm LEDs including shipment handling? Does it come complete with transformer and cabling for plug and play? I'm considering to switch to strong LED for my 4x2x2 planted tank.


Tony, the total cost of my 120cm light bar cost $150. Include shipping and handling charges to Singapore. Total lead time from order confirmation, manufacturing and shipping via DHL in total takes 2.5 weeks. Which I think is quite acceptable.

----------


## Marlinsons

> Tony, the total cost of my 120cm light bar cost $150. Include shipping and handling charges to Singapore. Total lead time from order confirmation, manufacturing and shipping via DHL in total takes 2.5 weeks. Which I think is quite acceptable.


And this bar is plug and play. Just need to plug to the mains and the bar will light up.

----------


## Marlinsons

> is LED better than T5 lamp for plants?


T5 produces a lot of wavelength and some of the are burned up as waste heat. LED can be very specific of the wavelength that you need and can focus on plant growth with have very little heat loss thus savings energy.

I have chosen the pure white midday light. To me it is good enought for my planted tank. If you want better plant growing tank, you can specify and mix the red and blue light spectrum to focus on plant growth together with the white LED. So the tank will have a be little greenish. (mixing of red and blue lights). This can be customizable if you decide to do that or to any requirement that you may want.

----------


## Tony

> Tony, the total cost of my 120cm light bar cost $150. Include shipping and handling charges to Singapore. Total lead time from order confirmation, manufacturing and shipping via DHL in total takes 2.5 weeks. Which I think is quite acceptable.


Thanks Marlinsons for the quick reply. I will keep a look out for your MO.

----------


## cylap888

I am interested in 60cm length. Do they have?

----------


## Marlinsons

Yes. Sizes available from the suppliers come in 30cm, 60cm 90cm and 120cm.

----------


## Shadow

What is the price like?

----------


## Marlinsons

prices that I got from my last MO for 1 bar are as follow:

30cm: $65
60cm : $90
90cm: $120
120cm: $150

These prices include shipping and handling charges as well.

Compared to Sirius Aquazonic and Beamworks much cheaper.

----------


## Marlinsons

Here is a picture of the complete LED Lamp Bar. this is a 30cm Bar. The 60, 90 and 120cm ones are simply longer.  :Smile:

----------


## huizhong

hi bro thanks for sharing with us! fascinating!
is that retangular thing some sort of a transformer? it looks very big and unsightly if we have multiple tier racks and use this light fixture.
is it possible to get just the light set in a smaller packaging which is like the size of a normal t8 tube diamater. so that it could be tied to racks or hang on the ceiling?

----------


## Marlinsons

> hi bro thanks for sharing with us! fascinating!
> is that retangular thing some sort of a transformer? it looks very big and unsightly if we have multiple tier racks and use this light fixture.
> is it possible to get just the light set in a smaller packaging which is like the size of a normal t8 tube diamater. so that it could be tied to racks or hang on the ceiling?


Bro, that is the power supply. the length between the bar and the power supply block is 1.5m and can be hidden in the cabinet and or place it somewhere further if needed. The supplier can customise the length if you need it longer to hide it somewhere else.  :Smile:  That is the advantage of the supplier that I have now, who can customise to our specific needs.  :Smile:

----------


## marcusth

that is very interesting with reasonable pricing. So does it comes with a stand so we can just put it onto tank or it is sold seperately or we need to settle the hanging part on own own??

----------


## Stormz

Does it comes with 5ft in length?

----------


## Tony

Bro, what is the minimum volume to start a mass order for this light?

----------


## Marlinsons

> Does it comes with 5ft in length?


I believe they do as well, but I will need to check to confirm.

----------


## Marlinsons

> that is very interesting with reasonable pricing. So does it comes with a stand so we can just put it onto tank or it is sold seperately or we need to settle the hanging part on own own??


It does not come with any stand. What I did is it leave it right on the edge of my tank and have a hood sitting on top. If your fish tank has a rib across the tank, you can just lay across it. The led bar is waterproof with ip68 std. Even plan to have the led bar in the water, it will also work as well.

If your tank does not have a rib across, than I suggest you custom make 2 arcyalic across the tank to help it lay on top of the tank and have the led bar laying on top. I help recommend a source that I know or help you get your customize size if needed.

----------


## Marlinsons

> Bro, what is the minimum volume to start a mass order for this light?


Bro, the MOQ that the supplier wants is a at least 12 x 4 ft bar to start with.

----------


## Marlinsons

> I believe they do as well, but I will need to check to confirm.


Hi Tony,
The supplier has came back today and told me that they do not have any 5ft lamp. Sorry.

----------


## khseah79

hi.. very interested in your led lamp, but can i just order without the power supply??
I need 2x 90cm..

----------


## Shadow

how you plan to power it up? do you have constant current power supply?

----------


## Marlinsons

> how you plan to power it up? do you have constant current power supply?


Khseah79,

Yes same question I have. if you have ensure that it drive 300mA for 33w/bar for the 3 ft tank.

----------


## Marlinsons

Sorry and yes the supplier can only provide the led bar only. Price wish only $10 difference per bar.

----------


## khseah79

i have a ip67 60w constant current power supply. suppose to be use for me to modify my current 3ft t5 light to led. since some1 found a better solution then i should support right??

----------


## khseah79

Assuming a 30cm uses 9x bulbs of 3W so a 90cm should be 81W???

----------


## Marlinsons

> Assuming a 30cm uses 9x bulbs of 3W so a 90cm should be 81W???


Bro, it is a 1w led. Not a 3w type. Using 3w will have temperature issue and will require a larger heat sink and even need a fan to cool it down.

In total 33 led for the 3ft tank. 33w/bar. 3400lumens / bar.

So if you use your single power supply, make sure that you can drive 2 bars.  :Smile: 
I will let you know if the supplier are willing to sell without the power supply and you can save some $$$.

I am still monitoring my LED. So far so good plants are doing well fishes are fine.

Will let all know when I have the time to start the MO work.

----------


## Marlinsons

Bros,

just an update. I have submitted the MO for approval. once that is approved, it will be posted in the MO section for orders. Please look out for it.

I also just checked the temperature of the LED Aquarium Lamp Bar. Temperature looks good at 40C for both LED Bar. here is the picture. Really help to keep the temperature level of the water and environment low.

----------


## rascal

> My T5HO lights were dying on me. They were old and not performing as brightly as it should. I decided to change the T5 tube. Upon making the change, I found that 1 of the 4 ballasts died, but decided to change them anyway thinking that the 3 left should last me for some time still. After 2 weesk, another ballast bites the dust. It then hit me. Should I change the complete fixture, (which i have so much problems with) or look for LED lamp (with a slightly higher initial but lower operation cost) . After looking around, I decided to purchase a LED lamp.
> 
> I carefully choose a specific power output, lumens and colour temperature that I believe would suit my needs for a planted tank.
> 
> The lamp I have is small and neat on top of my tank.
> 
> I did close monitoring of the performance of the LED lamp. Looking at the colour, plants growth and the water temperature. Result have been more than satisfactory. 
> 
> Plants are bubbling and new shoots are growing. Temp is on a constantly at 29C and with the moss doing great to my surprise. I had never manage to grow them when using T5HO (where temp on water surface is warm)
> ...


may i know what moss is this??

----------


## Marlinsons

Bro, I got this moss from c328 I think 2 months back. I cannot remember the name. My guess is Taiwan moss, but could not be sure. Maybe some expert around AQ could advise.

----------


## Marlinsons

I have got approval to start an MO for the LED Lamp.

Please PM or SMS/Whatsapp me your interest. Thanks

See the below link.
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...917#post668917

----------


## Marlinsons

After a few weeks of check in the tank using the LED Aquarium Lamp, things are looking good. Plants are looking fine and pearling can been seen on the underside of the leaves as in my earlier post

I have a short video on the pearling from my tank using my Mobile Phone. You see bubbles raising up from the plants to the surface. Sorry Quality is not very good, but you still can see them. :Smile: 

http://youtu.be/otN4xarAALg

----------


## benjidog

Swee! Congratulations!

----------


## rognprisy

May I know where can I purchase this led lighting set? Thanks

----------


## dmateo

there is an MO on the MO section, but you're probably too late as the order has been made already....

----------


## Marlinsons

Sorry guys, I have been on business trip for the last 2 weeks and getting track of aq was a little slow. We have completed the last mo. The shipment is on the way to singapore and expect to arrive by early next week. For those who joined the last mo, I will SMS for the collection as soon as I get them. 

If there are more interest in the led lamp, let me know your interest. If there are enough orders, I can arrange for another purchase.

----------


## Marlinsons

All the lamps have been collected last weekend. Thanks for the bros that bought them. Hope you are happy with it. Your comments on review on the lamp performance please.

After 4 months of using the earlier lamp that I bought, my plants are looking good and they are continuing to pearl and bubbling up from the plants to the surface. I have uploaded into youtube for all to see...




Comments welcome... Cheers

----------


## Marlinsons

I have some request to start another MO for Members. If any member interested, please let me know. PM or SMS/Whatsapp at 97433540. 

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...-Aquarium-Lamp

Cheers

----------


## Tony

Any bros have experience with this light on 2ft depth planted tank? Can provide feedback pls?

----------


## des-cindy

wa, thats a great lighting for planted tank...

----------


## Marlinsons

Des-Cindy, thanks. I am happy with my lights.

Tony, there are 2 bros, used the lights for their 2 ft depth tanks. The bro that bought all blue are seeing his plants at the 2 ft depth petals ring fine. The othe bro that got the 4ft tank is also happy with the lights as well. So far they have not posted their comments yet.

----------


## bravobb

Just to share this information in short.
Recently spoke to a LED researcher based in Singapore and was told that TRUE LED is made from two countries only, Singapore and US.
China made are modified to cut costs so they will not last as stated. A government sector in SG recently had to replace hundreds or thousands of LED lamps as they breakdown after 4-5 months... (sorry cannot give more details as too sensitive).
Just take note when you get China LED.

----------


## Navanod

For low quality products, its normally the LED drivers or the printed circuit boards that overheats and suffers a slight burn, resulting in power being cut to the LEDs.
This causes blinking or a dead row of LEDs. Seen that on my older LED tubes and lights but as technology improves, such thing should not happen as often?

Quality of LED may cause another issue though...the deterioration of light output over time as well as a change in the color temperature.
Still, I think its quite unfair to declare that all LEDs from other countries that not "true" LEDs. Case by case, based on cost and observable quality is how we should evaluate before we buy

----------


## Marlinsons

it is not true that LED are only from US and Singapore. LED is Light Emitting Diode. It is just like an IC from a wafer silicon that emits light from a diode. LED technology have been around for years now. There are countries such as Japan, Korea and Taiwan as well that produces LED lights now.

I agree that technology progress very fast and the as the LED becomes more efficient and if you do not overdrive it, heat will remain at a manageable level.

----------


## bravobb

Please note that i was just quoting what was told to me, and they do make sense.
Some companies do modifications to cut costs so they can sell cheaper, sorry if i mentioned that ALL China companies, which is not true, as APPLE products also made by China.
For example, for LED, if the casing is not made as per specification, so that heat can be dissipated out faster to prolong the life of the LED inside, then the LED will have shorter lifespan. 
Please go observe yourself and see why some LED can last longer and why some breakdown after few months.

----------

